# Black Drum are in



## 30ManStan

We caught 2 today at the Stone Rock, 30 and 65 pounds.


----------



## turboandy

Yes they are, captain Sam got 5 yesterday morning along with about a half dozen keeper rockfish not far from Stone Rock.


----------



## jon1325

Where is stone rock


----------



## jon1325

Nice fish


----------



## turboandy

jon1325 said:


> Where is stone rock


Mid bay


----------



## scorpioreno40

Nice fish and looks like a good day. My question is are those drum good to eat that big


----------



## turboandy

scorpioreno40 said:


> Nice fish and looks like a good day. My question is are those drum good to eat that big


I don't care for them but the crew we had on that trip did.


----------



## Corinna

These make the ones I got in November look like babies. Nice!


----------



## StriperSlayerG1

What did you guys use to catch them?


----------



## [email protected]

Hefty duty.


----------



## turboandy

StriperSlayerG1 said:


> What did you guys use to catch them?


Half a soft crab on a fish finder rig


----------

